
New way to pattern specific preceramic monomers using either 3D printing - jrs235
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/351/6268/58
======
jrs235
Here's a related article that covers a little more than the abstract available
at the top link:

[http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a18801/3d-printed-
wo...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a18801/3d-printed-wonder-
ceramics-wont-shatter/)

